# Trinidad Fundadores



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been looking at my usual places to score a box of Fundadores but haven't been able to find any for several months. Last night I emailed a vendor that most of us use and inquired about when he expects any.

His reply was that he had no idea and has heard that me may not see them again. 

Has anyone else heard that rumor? I'd love to get my hands on a 24 box so if anyone spots one, I'd appreciate a heads up on it. 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes this has been mentioned a lot lately.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't recall seeing the 24 box in stock in some time, but I do remember seeing a 12 ct box available.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Last box I ordered I got a cancellation 3 days later. Vendor at the time (December) said February the earliest, now they did send a follow up and said no idea when and if they will be getting them again.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

If they go the way of the Dodo bird, that will be disappointing. I did find a vendor with some stock but their prices are just shy of double what I would normally expect to pay. I'm trying to do a little more investigation before I plop down that kind of cash for a box but if it's going to be one of those "now or never" things, I think I will.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe HSA has plans to reintroduce the Trinidad line in a less expensive format that doesn't compete with Cohiba.

Sorry that the Fundies are disappearing...


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

It was my understanding that they are produced in April- May and stock has run out.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Don't know about the Fundadores but I am really looking forward to trying the new Vigia (4 1/3 by 54).


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried Viagra once but it wasn't in Trinidad.

Sorry, I had to...


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Don't blame you, that name really opens them up to a lot... Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I believe HSA has plans to reintroduce the Trinidad line in a less expensive format that doesn't compete with Cohiba.
> 
> Sorry that the Fundies are disappearing...


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Keep hunting & you will find some. The "cheaper" places may have dried up but there are some aged boxes to be had although at a premium if you want them bad enough.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

OnePyroTec said:


> Keep hunting & you will find some. The "cheaper" places may have dried up but there are some aged boxes to be had although at a premium if you want them bad enough.


This is true. I've found a LCDH with a little stock left. I emailed a friend there and he's set aside a box for me. It'll be expensive but, it's now or never... And never won't work :smile:


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Ive looked everywhere and can't find any Fundadores. I did buy a box of Trinidad Reyes though...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have 2 boxes of 98's &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

smoked a few in Cuba but only one store had boxes. now I am kicking myself more than I already was for not taking a box back.


----------

